# My anubias are blooming



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Very surprised to see these in my 125G tank today...there are two plants blooming. First time they have done that for me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I love it when the plants bloom. I've had it with vallisneria but never anubias.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

They remind me of little calla lillies or peace lillys. What does val look like when it blooms?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

"Flower" shape is similar, but longer and narrow. The stalk is very spiral shaped...almost like a spring. You can tell immediately it's something different. And the "flower" floats on the surface, even if the rest of the plant does not reach.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks...I only have one batch of val and I just relocated it. I'm hoping now I get to see a bloom on it at some time!


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

nice flower! How hard are valls to keep in your experiences dj/cichlid-gal


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had good luck and bad luck with them. I bought a bunch of really big ones and planted them in sand in one of my tanks...the fish uprooted them and they didn't do well. They melted down. The batch I'm growing now also came from big plants but I let those die and didn't give up and low and behold I have some really nice and healthy little vals growing (well now they are about 8 inches or more). I don't think they are particularly hard to grow but if you add excel they will melt...they don't like it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> "Flower" shape is similar, but longer and narrow. The stalk is very spiral shaped...almost like a spring. You can tell immediately it's something different. And the "flower" floats on the surface, even if the rest of the plant does not reach.


Sounds like you have V. spiralis which gets it's name from the spiraling flower stalk.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It was contortionist. I find them hard to keep...but not initially. The fertilizer demands were too high for what I was looking for in my tank...I switched over to medium growers instead of fast growers. Sure ate the nitrates though!


----------

